# Key Post: Camping in France.



## Ceist Beag

Has anyone been camping in France before? I've been reading up on Alan Rogers and Eurosites offerings and they both seem very reasonable but both seem to cater for groups of 4 or more. Does anyone know if any of these sites cater for couples? Also, how much roughly does it cost to travel to France by ferry with a car? I've seen some quotes which seem really expensive (I would be travelling in July or August), like up to 500 euro for a return trip! Is it really this expensive?


----------



## boots

*Ferry to France*

Hallo CB

If you can get a return trip to France on a car ferry for €500, please pass on the details!

I've been getting a few prices to leave last weekend july and return a fortnight later. 
Off the top of my head the cheapest was with Irish Ferries from Rosslare at €1,150, Brittany Ferries €1,250 from Cork and P&O €1,350 from Dublin.

Thats a car, two adults and cabin.

I nearly fell of my chair when I got those prices, we could fly to Thailand for that!
I've come around since as there doesn't seem to be a viable, cheaper alternative

Looked at flying Aer Lingus / Ryanair / Easyjet and renting a car for 1 or two weeks, the small savings are outweighed by the hassle involved versus being in your own car.

Looks like we're going to cough up....

I think I remember reading a post about this before but think it could have been several months ago.

All the best
Boots


----------



## Ceist Beag

*Yikes!*

Ooops ... on rechecking, those prices were GBP, not Euro!! I got them via www.cheapest-ferry-crossing.co.uk/ ... I guess that works out at about 760 Euro. Still a lot cheaper than the prices you were quoted boots ... but a lot more than I expected to pay! Just out of curiousity boots, how much was the car rental for a week?

Thanks,
CB


----------



## ClubMan

*Ferries*

Hi Ceist Beag
We've done the Irl-France crossing a few times over the last few years - and of the two ferry companies leaving from Cork, I would recommend Brittany Ferries (www.brittany-ferries.com). Irish ferries is the other, but by comparison, I have always found the accomodation cramped and everything on board just grubby if not downright dirty. 
We've trusted to luck on many occasions and just wandered into campsites -  always got somewhere to stay (that is with own gear - not so easy if you want everything prearranged). 
My advice would be to take as little as possible in the car - that way you recoup some of the ferry price by filling up the boot on the way back. 
And yes I agree the ferry prices are ridiculous -especially in these times of such cheap air fares - but the freedom of having the car to just take off and go somewhere else if you don't like where you are is great.
Happy holidays
Laoise

_Edited by ClubMan to fix link._


----------



## boots

*Car hire and grubby Irish Ferries*

Hi Laoise
Have to agree with you about choosing BF over IF.
IF are grotty, and a bit of an ordeal.

Good idea about keeping the boot empty on the way out.
We're thinking of mostly staying around Brittany - any tips?

Ceist Beag

Re Car Rental - Europcar quoted €310 for 1 wk, €550 for two wks for a Peugot 307 or similiar.
Upgrade to a Golf or the likes and pay 420 / 670.
I checked out Connect car rental as well and got similiar prices

Add inconvientant opening times of some car rental places, the fact that you can still only carry home what you get on the plane, etc etc....


The freedom and comfort of your own car is hard to beat - especially if your girlfriend drives an nice car!

Regards
boots


----------



## ClubMan

*Camping in France*

This might be a useful site for you, if you are looking for a package with ferry and campsite included: www.keycamp.ie. 
I have never used this company but know that they have been around for years.

_Edited by ClubMan to fix link._


----------



## ferryman

*camping*

Hi Ceist Beag,
    I go each year to France /Spain etc camping and enjoy every minute of it. I suggest to you that you purchase a tent yourself and try out the holiday you will enjoy along with the freedom to go where ever you please. Look in buy&sell for camping supplies. Try [www.francecamping.com] for a comprehensive list of campsites. No need to book if you have your own equipment. Many campsites have caravans/cabins/chalets you may book, especially the bigger ones.   Each town/village in France seems to have a "camping". 
    Try it    you will have a great time


----------



## Slim

*Camping in France*

Hi CB

Have done this a couple of times and I enjoyed it immensely. However, I would say that all the usual firms, Keycamp, Eurosites etc are really aimed at families. The onsite facilities are excellent but entirely family focused. There is also a noise curfew of 10.30pm.

I have been checking out the possibilities for this year. Ferrying it is great value if there is a family as 5 travel for same price as 2. However, having driven the direct Cork-Roscoff and Landbridge routes, I have decided that the long drive just to get there is not for me anymore. Budget airline Ryanair have an extensive service to France fron Stansted and I think there is a Cork-Dinard service in Summer.

I would recommend flying budget to France and hiring a car. This is cost effective and less tiring. A copy of the Michelin Guide to campsites in France will provide you with a good list of all campsites. Most towns have a municipal site and I believe the facilities are excellent.

Brittany is nice but the weather is very dodgy as is most of the atlantic coast. I suggest the Loire Valley or further south. You could even fly to one airport and return from another.

Bon Voyage.


----------



## Ceist Beag

*Camping in France*

Thanks to everyone for the helpful replies. In the end we decided to get a cheap flight to France and hire a car. We booked a cottage for 7 nights as they are quite good value and suited us better than the camping sites.


----------



## macnas

*france*

bon vacances!


----------



## boots

*France*

Hi Ceist Beag

Could you tell us a little more about your planned holiday, if you wouldn't mind.

Like where you're flying to, cost of cottage, who to book with.

The reason I ask is - we had planned on taking the car but not so sure now.
Thinking of flying in and out of Dinard via Stanstead @ €300 each, or maybe a single to the likes of Biarritz and back out of Dinard.

If we had a cottage booked for a week in the south it would suit us as we have somewhere to stay for a few days around Lorient / Brittany, and could fly home out of Dinard.

Thanks
boots


----------



## Ceist Beag

*France*

Hi boots,
   we're flying in to Paris (staying a couple of nights with a friend who lives there) and hiring a car then once we're leaving Paris. (Hertz are doing a great deal at the minute where you can hire a Ford Focus for the price of a Ford Fiesta if you book before the end of March)
  The cottage is 380 Euro for 7 nights (although you can get some as cheap as 300 Euro) - I searched around for these - some handy links are www.frenchconnections.co.uk and www.gite.com - the cottage we're staying in is near Malo in Brittany. One thing, we haven't booked a flight yet as we're holding out for a good Ryanair or Aer Lingus deal - fingers crossed!!

Cheers,
Ceist Beag

_Edited by ClubMan to fix links._


----------



## boots

*camping in france*

Thanks for that CB,

I'll check those sites out.

regards,
boots


----------



## Lee

*Keycamping in France*

Travelled to France in 2003.
Stayed in a mobile home booked through Keycamp Ireland. During holiday got talking to the English family next door. Amazed to find that their (identical) holiday was costing them the equivalent of 185 euro per night whilst ours was costing 320 euro per night. On returning home we wrote asking for an explanation of the price difference. We were told it was because it was more expensive to travel with Irish Ferries. However,we had paid for our I.F. crossing to Holyhead ourselves, it formed no part of our Keycamp package. Never did get a satisfactory explanation. We feel it was yet another currency rip off. Our advice is to book through Keycamp in Britain if you want to use this company.


----------



## Francophile

*France*

Last year we travelled to Brittany and stayed at Camping La Plage near La Trinite sur Mer (close to Carnac and Vannes).  We booked the campsite directly - they have a website www.camping-plage.com

The mobile home we stayed in was top quality and the facilities were excellent.  We were informed by an English couple who were staying in a Key Camp Tent that we were paying less than them.  I think the rental cost for the two weeks in our mobile home was under €500.00 (this was the end of May).

The previous year we had used an english camping company which proved to be a lot more expensive.

A lot of french campsites now have websites and once they are 3 star or above, they invariably provide good quality accommodation and you will see that all the large companies - Kellair/Keycamp, etc have pitches in those places.

The only real difference in it are the Kids Clubs organised by Key Camp, etc.  The french campsite only offer kids club stuff in high season.  We didn't miss it.  The above campsite runs directly to the beach (you cross a small lane) and the kids were quite happy with that and the pool.

The other nice thing was that was that most people in the rentals around us were French with small kids so you had to work hard to communicate but it was worth it.

I have a funny memory of my four year old daughter spending 2 days playing with a little four year old french girl (Matilde) - neither understood each other - but they were the best of friends.

Good Luck


----------



## okidoki987

*Camping holidays*

I have taken the car to France for the last 2 years
(having listened to friends saying how great it was and the kids old enough to endure the car drive.) and it was a brilliant holiday.
Some things to note however. 
The first year we went (with another couple) we booked 
through French Life (one of the English campsite operators) and booked the Ferry through them as well.
What a rip off!
The holiday was the exact same as booking it yourself (apart from the kids club where you had the courier instead of the campsite entertainer to keep the kids amused, no big deal).
The difference in price was over 1,000 Euro per family 
just for the company, nice mark up!

The following year we went to the Holiday Show in the RDS (on this w/e!) where there are some French campsites and you can book direct with them instead of going through the tour operators and save a fortune!
You book the Ferry yourself (no big deal but just make sure you can get the dates and times to coincide).

We went to a campsite that was excellent
www.camping-le-fief.com
It was about a 5 hour drive down from Roscoff (all main motorway), and an awesome view from the St Nazaire Bridge.
The campsite had everything, kids club, swimming pools, slides, 5 a side football pitch, basketball, playgrounds and even things like archery for the adults and lots more
(all FREE).
The campsite puts on a major show a week but it's mostly in French so unless your French is good, you will have to guess what's going on.

TIP:
If you are going with another couple don't get the mobiles beside each other, get them at a right angle to each other then you can have your barbeque's together and be able to see the other Mobile front door rather then the back window.

Tip:
The campsite DOES NOT have barbeque's to rent so either bring one with you or get one in the French equivalent of Atlantic (about a 5 minute drive from the campsite).


----------



## Slim

*Re: Camping holidays*

I also travelled to France last summer. As I booked late I got a great deal on Keycamp as long as I arrived on or before thr 26th June. This meant that I booked flights with Aer Lingus(cheaper than Ryanair!) for the morning of 26th and hired a car through eBookers (Avis - cheaper than direct with Avis).

The campsite was in the south west and was beautiful(Camping les Lacs de Trois Vallees) with excellent facilities. The only problems were;
Missed exit from the Peripherique and zoomed into central Paris and lost an hour or so trying to get back on the correct road.
Autoroute food was brutal.
Campsite was 800kms from Paris. Nobody talking to one another by the time we got there late at night - exhausted.

This year going on a package to Salou! But I already miss France.

Slim 8)


----------



## jem

*Re:  Camping Holidays*

Hi,
We are going this year for the first time.
We were talking to friends you have gone for the past few years. they advised to price the keycamp and hallofrance geting their brochures and then contact the sited directly. 
they also gave me a brochure teh site that they went to for the past 2 years and found it to be great. I emailed the site and git a reply the following day.
the ferry from cork is costing €1310 going out on the 18/19 th jue and back on 3rd of july .
the site for the two weeks is  €542 for the following Mobil-Home O'hara 4 people rate 5 : 1 double bedroom, 1 bedroom with two single beds, addittional double bed in the living room, kitchen with gas cooker, fridge, bathroom with shower, separated toilets, table, chairs, covered terrace with garden furniture. Surface area : 28,20 m². Here is the price for this mobile-home : 
- from 19th to 26th June :      255 euros
- from 26th June to 3rd July : 255 euros
- booking fees :                     20 euros
- local taxes :                    12,32 euros

TOTAL                           542,32 euros.
the site is in the verdee - Zagarella ! - St Jean de Monts.


----------



## rheinie

*Re:  Camping Holidays*

Would recomend St Jean De Monts to anyone going to France ,went there a few times when kids were small great for camping ,lovley town and good beach


----------



## Slim

*Re: Jean de monts*

Bring your raincoats as the weather can be very changeable in the Vendee. Agree St Jean de Monts is very nice. Take care you do not make the mistake I made and drive into Nantes - eek! Watch out for the directions for Pont Chateau.

It seems that the ferry prices are incredibly dear if you are an independent traveller. By booking direct your kids may miss out on the kids' clubs?

Slim 8)


----------



## okidoki987

*Re: Jean de monts*

Not True.
All campsites will have their own people (who speak English)
to run Kids Clubs especially during Peak periods.
Some also do off peak but they would be the exceptions.
If you find a campsite that doesn't have a Kids Club, go elsewhere.
You will be hard pushed to find one that doesn't run a Kids Club, after all most of the people going to them
will be families.
Check the difference in price between booking it yourself and going through one of the tour operators.
There is no point in paying the likes of Canvas, Keycamp etc 1,000 euro just to have an exclusive Kids club with 10/12 English speaking kids as opposed to one that has 20 kids of different nationalities.


Spend the 1,000 on yourself!


----------



## jem

*Re:  Camping Holidays*

As a matter of interest anyone going on the ferry from Cork in the summer would want to get a move on as many of the sailings are fully booked already per phone call yesterday.


----------



## sueellen

*Some other posts*


*Dr Moriarty
Registered User
Recommend a good campsite in France...?*

Evening all,

Am scouring the west coast of France (anywhere between southernmost Brittany and, say, Royan, in the Vendée region) for a suitable campsite — the one or two I'd first picked out are full — and I wondered if any of you had any personal recommendations? (incl. website/e-mail addresses or other contact info, where possible...) I know they're dotted all along the coastline between St-Jean-de-Monts and St-Gilles-Croix-de-vie, and I've blanket e-mailed/faxed a dozen or so, but am still waiting for a reply.

The party consists of two families of 2 adults + 5 kids (yes, each..!), driving down from Paris for a fortnight, mid-July; we want something nice and relaxing, as near as possible to a beach (ideally walking distance, without crossing main roads would be a bonus) — and with plenty to do for kids aged 5-15... large, splashy swimming pool with "acquatic toboggans", that kind of thing. But we also have two 18-month-old twins with us, so we need a little bit of peace & quiet, too (Our needs are simple, really... )

I found www.campingfrance.com/ to be an excellent resource.   

Any "happy campers" out there...? I've considered the gîte/apartment/house rental circuit as well, but for the kids' sake (and therefore ours!) I reckon we'd be better off mucking in with a campsite crowd than locked away in splendid isolation every evening, once the "smallies" have gone to sleep...

M. le Docteur M.

P.S. And yes, I speek currently ze Frrrrench, is no problem for contact zese people! 

*jem
Moderator
Re: Recommend a good campsite in France...?*

try e-mailing zagrella@wanadoo.fr
I am going there this summer. A friend of mine has been there the past 2 years and really enjoyed it.
We (2adults,2kids )are going on 18 june 14 nights on site.
Mobil-Home O'hara 4 people rate 5 : 1 double bedroom, 1 bedroom with two single beds, addittional double bed in the living room, kitchen with gas cooker, fridge, bathroom with shower, separated toilets, table, chairs, covered terrace with garden furniture. Surface area : 28,20 m². Here is the price for this mobile-home : 
- from 19th to 26th June : 255 euros
- from 26th June to 3rd July : 255 euros
- booking fees : 20 euros
- local taxes : 12,32 euros

TOTAL 542,32 euros
The site is Zagarella ! - St Jean de Monts.
Best of luck

*Martin
Recommend a good campsite in France*

To the Doctor,

I have been going to French campsites for 4 years and
one campsite that's looks ideal for you is
Camping Ty Nadan a 4 star site in Southern Brittany.
I think the web address is www.camping-ty-nadan.fr/
I hav'nt been there as yet but taking into account your overall set up with kids up to 15 years of age this looks ideal. I am a veteran of trawling through brochures and another you could consider further down in Royan is La Pinede (the biggest complex of waterchutes on site your likely to find in France). Weather likely to be better.

I've been to Carnac, Benodet, La Yole, the Loire region
and this Easter to a Haven site in Brittany. In a few weeks time going again for 3 weeks to Eastern Brittany
(taking a chance with the weather on this occasion).

But when the kids get a little older Ty Nadan will be on my radar screen.

Best of luck and you might post where you decide to go in the end. 

*okidoki987
Registered User
Re: Recommend a good campsite in France*

A brilliant site where we went last year
[broken link removed]
South Brittany.
Everything for the kids.
Met a family from Wexford there who have been going to Leif for last 5 years and the father said it "was the best campsite he was on in 15 years!"
Only drawback is the evening entertainment is all in French.
They have had a stand at the holiday show in the RDS for the last 2 years at least. 

*rheinie
Frequent poster
Camp site in france*

If you are thinking of St Jean de Monts try LE BOIS MASSION not sure of spelling a great site in a lovley area 

*Dr Moriarty
Registered User
Re: Camp site in france*

Thanks for all the recommendations, folks; I've e-mailed/faxed them and a couple of dozen others, and will let you know how I get on.

Naturally, arriving as we are on the 10th July, we are going to have to pay full whack...  — that's the first Saturday after schools break up in France (primary and secondary. Makes you think, doesn't it?)

But at least it means we'll be there for Bastille Day — and outtahere for the Orange parades season...!  

Incidentally, I came across another [broken link removed] which others might be interested in... (my link is to the Vendée section, but it's easy to back-pedal upwards and choose another region from the map).

Vivement les vacances...

Dr. M.

P.S. In the course of my web-trawling, I came across a variety of Irish and British agencies offering to book you in to various campsites, arrange your ferry crossings, etc. I couldn't believe the mark-up these guys were taking! (I mean, literally, price it yourself directly, and then substitute a GB£ sign for the € sum...) Am I missing something? Is there a "niche" (?) market here I should be cashing in on?

*jem
Moderator
Re: Camp site in france*

With regard to price. Was quoted €3600 by keycamp for 10 nights on site in same place leaving Ireland the same day as I am now going. Cost of booking direct with ferry company and site I mentioned above €1860 for 14 nights on site!!!!

*getoffthepot
Registered User
Re: Recommend a good campsite in France...?*

We were here last year , brill, fantastic beach as well. just below Royan by ferry.

www.camping-cote-dargent.com/

Lots of sites to pick from here www.les-campings.com/index.html

*heinbloed
cote d'argent*

Really the best part of the soud-ouest!!! 

*michaelm
Registered User
Re: Recommend a good campsite in France*

Martin:

How did Carnac compare with Benodet & La Yole. I've just returned from Benodet & La Yole but I was thinking for maybe Carnac for my next trip. 

*Martin
Recommend a good campsite in France*

Michael M

I did'nt like Benodet (the site is in Campotel's brochure).
The site was ok but I did'nt like the general ambiance of the place. Spent one week there in 2001 and one week at La Grande Metairie. 

La Yole (2 weeks in 2002) was very nice and peaceful (did you get to meet the burly looking security guard). Lovely site but the outdoor pool complex was very poor particularly the slide and the water was'nt heated from what I recall.

La Grande Metairie in Carnac (in Campotel brochure) is a fine site in every sense of the word. It has everything and I would say is the most popular site the irish go to in Western Brittany. Probably booked up for this year I'd imagine.

For the record spent 18 nights in 2003 at a beautiful site in The Loire called Camping de L'Etang (near Angers). If you want to get away from your fellow countrymen and get beautiful weather for a six hour drive from Roscoff
then this is a fine site with a huge Parc des Loisirs just across the road. 

Hope this is of help.

*Frank
Recommend a good camp site in France*

If willing to travel as far as Royan I can strongly recommend Camping Bonne Anse which is in La Palmyre about 10miles west of Royan. I have been going there since 1984.Great for children, swimming pool, kids pool, 3 water slides etc. Small supermarket on site, take away, bar, table tennis. Very clean site, shaded, lashings of hot water for showers and wash up, toilet facilities always clean. Nice relaxing site, but would be very busy July and August. You can get their web site via Google.com. There is a small beach, but not great, within walking distance, but much nicer beaches within 3/4 miles. La Palmyre itself is a small village with nice atmosphere and many places to eat at reasonable price. La Palmyre has the best zoo in all of France, should not be missed. Royan is also very nice to call into. 

*Dr Moriarty
Registered User
Got one!*

Thanks for all the tips, people — we finally settled on this place.

I like the smallish size, and the easy access to the beach, and the few miles between us and Saint-Jean-de-Monts (which gets "black" in the summer months...) OK, the pool doesn't have one of those monstrous water slides, but — presumably — is therefore unlikely to be overrun all day long by monstrous teenagers (of all ages..!). They also came in at quite a bit cheaper than comparable 4**** sites — they quoted me €1150 all-in for a 7-person mobile home for two weeks in July, whereas most of the others were closer to €1400/€1500 for the same trip...

Dr. M. 

*jem
Moderator
Re: Got one!*

Just to give a review of the result of my holiday in St. Jde M and the Zagrella site. 
We thought it was great, the campsite only had 205 pitches many of which were not in use too early for French and many of the english.
There seemed to be a massive amount of Irish cars in the site and in the area in general. 
If you are not the type to sit by the pool all day every day there is plenty to do with in a 30 mile radius of jdm.
Would recomend the sea world a few miles away.
Went to the zoo in Le Stables quite small but worth a visit if your kids want to. be aware that the booklet we got showed the zoo the st.Jde M side of Le Stables - it isn't - you have to go through Le Stables.
All in all we had a great holiday and liked the place a lot, in fact we intend to go to the same site again next year as there are a lot of things we didn't get to do like the water park etc.

I would personally advise if you are driving there and back to leave st.j de M the day before the ferry espicially if you are travelling the cork/roscoff brittiany ferries route as the ship leaves at 10.30 am for cork and it is a longer trip than you think.I would advise going via St. Nassarie(spelling??) the bridge is something else. be careful that you dont go into the city(we did by accident and it took us ages to get out to the bridge even though we could see the damn thing).
If you want other details feel free to post again and I will try to answer them.

*sueellen
Moderator
Re: Raining*

Jem,

Did you get as much rain as we did recently  

*jem
Moderator
Re: Raining*

sueellen,
It rained on the first Monday morning- we were shopping,it was nice in the afternoon.
The next morning it rained for a while - we were checking out where to go etc. lovely in the afternoon.
The rain woke me on tuesday night thereafter the sun was brill. circa 30degrees every day, it was dull on the thursday when we were driving back to roscoff.
A little better than Ireland I would say 

*Dr Moriarty
Registered User
Re: Raining*

Glad to hear it, jem — we leave for St-Jean-de-Monts on Saturday!   

*sadie
camping in france*

Doc, I'd be interested to know your experiences on your camping holiday, and any advice you'd have on doing something similar again. Thanks 

*Dr Moriarty
Frequent poster
Re: camping in france*

Hi sadie,

Well, the campsite itself (Aux Coeurs Vendeens)  was lovely — quiet, peaceful, plenty of shade, spotlessly clean pool area and facilities, brand-new mobile homes, etc., etc. It's a family-run site — with a little hired-in help in peak season, obviously — and the owners and staff couldn't have been nicer. Nice quiet crowd, too, and very family-friendly — somebody's kid wandered off one day and there was an unofficial "search party" on her trail within minutes... (didn't take long to locate her, either, given the small size of the site...). Cars can't get in the gates after 11pm, and no problem with boy racers or noisy mopeds zipping around between the emplacements — they make you park them at the reception area.

It definitely suited our purposes, as between the two families we'd seven under-10s — two of them under-2! The eldest two lads (15 & 16) were a bit bored, I reckon — but that was their problem, as far as we were concerned... Anyway they quickly discovered the bus service down to St-Jean-de-Monts.

All in all I'd definitely recommend it if you've young kids and want somewhere safe and relaxing, as we did this year. What I most like about a place like this is that your own night doesn't have to end when the kids fall asleep — we'd two mobiles side by side and you could just sit outside having a glass of wine or whatever and know you'd hear them if they stirred...

Oh, and the woman running the (free) kiddies club — 10.00-12.30 Mon/Wed/Fri, 10.00-3.00 Tues & Thurs — was great with the kids! 

*novice camper
Re:camping in france*

Hi All,
Having read all of the above comments on this subject it started me thinking about trying out such a holiday as i have 3 kids myself the oldest been 13.
However having no experience of driving in france i wouldn't like to travel too far so probably western france would be my limit ( thinking of around carnac).
My query is does anybody have any experience of what the weather in this region would be like in june.
Thanks in advance. 

*CDM01
Registered User
Re: Re:camping in france*

 Would thoroughly recommend Alan Rodgers guide to camping – [broken link removed]

Stayed in sites in the Loire, Dordogne, Province, Languedoc Rouisollon, Ardeche, Midi, Normandy, and the Southwest over the years.

All tastes are catered for, whether for a family holiday with sites with a pool and activities, to quieter sites that would suit couples etc. Above all, the sites are clean.

*macnas
re Camping in France*

Weather in this part of France can vary. You can expect some rain but when sun shines it is lovely. Like a very good summer here. 
Driving there is easier than here. Excellent roads and well signposted. 
If you go a little further south of the Loire you improve your chances of better weather. A 3 hour drive gets you here. Lots of campings around so you can take your pick. June is very quiet as schools in France do not close until July. 

*Amanda C
Brittany Ferries to France*.

I have booked a week in France and am travelling on the new Brittany Ferry from Cork on 22nd May. Anyone been on it yet and know if it is any good.

Last time I went on the Irish Ferries Normandy and swore never again, but I am hoping this one wont be as bad as it is a new Ferry. I am still getting over the ordeal of the last one! 

*cardigan
Ferry*

Why - what was wrong with it? 

*Martin
Ferry*

Absolutely superb.

Was on it at Easter. You'll never go Irish Ferries again
after youve been on this baby.

Martin 

*Slim
Registered User
Re: Ferry*

Was Normandy not also Brittany Ferries? Val de Loire was/is a super ship and I would say this one is even better. I look forward to using it next year.

Slim  

*Amanda C
Brittany Ferry to France*

I think Brittany Ferries also had a Ferry called "Normandie", but the one I was on before was the Irish Ferries Normandy. Never Ever again. If anyone has booked this, I would advise them to cancel.

Dirty, filthy, smelly, rusty, food apalling....need I go on. Apparently they are not refurbishing it as it needs to be totally replaced. Engines broke and took over 24 hours to get to France and the exact same on the return journey.

Thanks for the comments about the new ship. Can't wait to go now. 

*Age25
Nicest/easiest French port to exit from*.

I have never brought the car to France and am a bit nervous about driving there. So can anyone recommend the port that is easiest to exit from and perhaps somewhere to go to. I am thinking about a 100 mile radius of the port. Would it be wothwhile for two people to rent a mobile home or should I stay in a hotel or similar. 

*PMU
Easiest French port from which to exit*

If you go to Cherbourg (i.e. with Irish Ferries ex Rosslare) you just exit the port, follow the signs, and you are on the road. This ring road keeps you away from the town (which is a bit of a dump). If you go via the UK, via the Chunnel, you exit the train onto a slip road that takes you directly onto the French motorway system. Can’t comment on Roscoff as I’ve never been there, but I doubt that it is any different. The Irish ferries web site (www.irishferries.com/) provides maps of the ports, estimated driving times in France, etc. If you go via Cherbourg you can continue down the Cotentin peninsula (it’s a good straight dual carriageway) then you could head east along the Normandy coast visiting the D-Day landing sites, then you could go inland to see nice agricultural countryside, visit the WW2 memorial museum at Caen, the Bayeux tapestry, etc. If you head west you are into Brittany, and could visit St Malo, Mont St Michel, see Celtic remains all over the place, etc. Either way, don’t worry about driving, the French drive to a much higher standard than the Irish, the roads are far superior and so is the signage. Just remember to drive on the right, always look in your mirror and over your shoulder before even thinking to turn left or change lanes, etc. Believe me, after 5 mins it will seem as if you have been driving on the right all your life. If you are nervous of driving in towns, just don’t go in during rush hours (especialy the evening rush hour), and you can always stay, for example, in the Campanile or Ibis hotel chains that are generally located on the periphery. Have a good holiday. 

*jem
Moderator
Re: Easiest French port from which to exit*

I am just back from France. Travelled Brittiany ferries cork/roscoff. I was talking to a few truck drivers on the boat and they all told me that they would only travel to france this way as opposed to on the irish ferries ship. The latter is appearently "an old tub" their words, while the brittiany ferries is a new ship only launched this year it is faster, more comfortable and better on choppy seas like we had on Saturday. 
Also Roscoff is further down in france so easier to get to anywhere you want to go down south.

*Martin
Ferries to France*

Anyone any experience of using an alternative to France other than Irish Ferries or Brittany direct to Roscoff. 

Anyone recommend a worthwhile cost saving ferries only alternative that they have used that does'nt involve a huge amount of travelling. I would be departing from Cork preferably but Rosslare would be my second choice. I am tentatively looking at maybe Cork to Swansea and drive down in under 4 hours to Plymouth and across then to Roscoff.

I have a campsite picked out for next year that is only 75 miles down the coast from Roscoff.

Thanks. 

*gmankev
Registered User
Did the Chunnel to Calais*

I was going further east, into Germany mind. I travelled via dublin and channel tunel and then drove 700 miles to southern Germany. 

Considering the long drive the other side I preferred this option as a direct ferry to france has just 3 or so sialings a week where as the ferris to dublin are 5 or so a day and the channel tunnel is every 30 minutes.. 

Channel tunnel is super smooth and takes just an hour from leaving the motorway at one end to reentering motorway on other side

It looks like you are staying further west.. so this may not be so relevant. fair enough.

Done this return trip twice now in the last year... Once with 3 pax and once on me tobler. You might think the pax are useful to ease the boredom and share the driving but mostly they sleep, add weight, eat and go to the toilet and all out of synch with every one else and when you need to refuel. Ah fek we had great fun stopping at different places and stuff. On your own, you make good time and honestly dont mind the driving


----------



## sueellen

*Some other posts*

*Forgetful
Roadside Assistance for France*

Hi there,

Travelling to france next week and just thought of taking out a roadside rescue/assistance for my car. Is there any firms offering this online? 

*Slim
Registered User
Re: Roadside Assistance for France*

Have you tried AA? Try www.theaa.com/

I think they do this for France.

Slim  

*Forgetful
Roadside Assistance*

The AA seems to offer it as an extra to their annual membership - this makes it expensive. Any other companies?

*traveller
Roadside assistance for France*

You could try these people www.irelandassist.ie/

Some insurance companies use them so your insurer might also be able to help under Euroassist if they provide same as an optional extra.


----------



## Steve

*Re: >>Camping in France.*

Just back from France, St Jean de Monts, with Keycamp holidays (Cork). They are very good overall and if you need to change your itinery they are very helpful. They provide roadmaps, hats and fun packs for the kids etc etc.

I would definetly travel with them again. The Irish French crossings are absolutely disgraceful. I came back via Roscoff to Rosslare (Went out via Dun Laoghaire-Holyhead & Dover-Calais). For the amount of money they charge you for sailing you would think they could manage the odd smile. Ignorant B@stards. I would never travel with them again.

What I intend to do , maybe in early september is go back via Wales & England again as keycamp give you a free return ferry crossing from Dover to Calais. I would stop over in England for a night before driving south.

PS. Anyone driving south from Calais to the Vendee, stear clear of the Le Mans route, it is torture.


----------



## michaelm

*Re: >>Camping in France.*



			
				Steve said:
			
		

> The Irish French crossings are absolutely disgraceful.


Steve the Cork to Roscoff with Brittany Ferries is super.  Also you should think about booking your ferry and accommodation yourself.  We were in France for the first two weeks in June and saved close to €1000 over the Keycamp prices and our mobile was nicer and on a better pitch than the Keycamp ones.


----------



## lfcjfc

*Re: >>Camping in France.*

Just back from a camping (well mobile home) holiday in South East France near Perpignan. Great location on the coast but also close to the Pyrenees and Spanish border. Great towns like Carcassonne within a day trip too. A bit far to drive (although there were a few Irish families there who had driven) so we chose the RyanAir fly drive option. Late booking the flights so paid about €800 for 2 adults + 2 kids, car hire (Fiesta) was €333 for 2 weeks (Carjet). Accomm with KeyCamp (via UK website!) was about €1000. All in all pretty good value I thought until I spoke to an English couple over there who were in the caravan next door to us  - paid equivalent of €500 via Leisuredirection.co.uk!! Took a look at the website and it looks good - plenty of great late deals for all sorts of hols there. This couple booked back in Feb so not only good for late deals. They dont seem to be flogging for 2006 yet but I'll be keeping my eyes on it.


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: >>Camping in France.*

Have often - well, just the first time out, to be honest! - had that experience of getting nattering to the English 'neighbours' and discovering that they'd paid about half (through Haven or whoever) what we'd paid through Keycamp for ostensibly the same holiday. I know the UK operators enjoy economies of scale that Irish agencies don't, but the end-price differential is still pretty remarkable...  

Know a couple of friends that are looking to book something like this next year, and will certainly recommend that they do a price-check with Leisuredirection.co.uk - thanks for the link!

How did you find the , by the way? Or had you the good sense to enjoy the local _vin de pays_ instead? (that region accounts for about 70% of the domestically-consumed wine in France...)

[Edit: Whoops! Just realised it's the same poster - apologies! _Garçon, mon visage est-il rouge, ou quoi.._?]


----------



## lfcjfc

*Re: >>Camping in France.*

DR,

Found the price of a pint of lager to be quite expensive at about €4.50 - well expensive by the standards here in the West, maybe not compared to Dublin. Surprisingly, though the wine in the Hypermarkets was more expensive than expected - still cheaper than here but could easily pay €6/7 a bottle for a good local Cotes Du Rousillon. No shortage of vineyards offering free tasting and better prices if you took a drive out of town though - picked up some nice Muscat De Rivesaltes at good prices. 


After hearing how much our English neighbours had paid for their hols, we actually mentioned it to the head KeyCamp rep in the course of conversation. Her explanation was that prices for holidaymakers from the different European countries were set relative to the cost of living in that country (or what the people are prepared to pay for holiday I suppose!) - apparently the poor old Dutch and Danes pay even more than us!


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: >>Camping in France.*

Gosh, that does surprise me - even though, admittedly, it's been a couple of years since I was down there, and most of the time I'd have been drinking wine, not beer (and French beer, rather than imported stuff - although it's not what they do best...).

Another way of getting half-decent local wine, without paying for distributors/retailers' overheads, is to track down the nearest _co-opératif_. They're local producers' outlets where you can bring along your own 1.5l mineral water bottle - or 5l canister, as you wish!  - and have it filled from a barrel of your choice at €x/litre (best thing is to watch what the locals are buying...). It's not 'fine wine for discerning palates', but it's young, fresh, hasn't travelled (and isn't intended to, nor to be kept) and tbh it's probably better than a lot of the exported AOC stuff that we'd pay €15+/bottle for. In Ireland, I gather, if you spend <€10 on a bottle of wine (any wine, not just French), about €1 of that is going on the wine itself...

But I digress. I mean, _who_ goes to France just to get pissed for cheap?


----------



## Slim

*Re: >>Camping in France.*

Dr Moriarty,
Who indeed??
Am heading off to France next week for a few weeks. Staying at Camping de Kervilor in Trinite sur Mer, La Clariere in Ronce les Bains, Camping Chantepie near Saumur in Loire and Pointe St. Gilles at Benodet.

Anyone have experience or knowledge of these sites? Any advice/tips welcome.

Slim


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: >>Camping in France.*

Slim, have you tried looking them up on http://www.les-campings.com/index.html? Here's [broken link removed], for example...

Have a look at the  thread, too. _Bonnes vacances!_


----------



## Slim

*Re: >>Camping in France.*

Hi All

Just back from France and each of the sites was better than the previous. From my research into the sites generally, I would never book a mobile through Keycamp or any other operator again. I had 5 weeks over there for the price of a Keycamp fortnight, as I towed own caravan. One slight disappointment was Camping Pointe St Gilles in Benodet. Overrun with Brits and Irish, a bit cramped. Benodet was lovely tho'. The most expensive main course we had was scampi, about €14, and it consisted of 4 jumbo prawns, but all other meals good value. When we got off the Irish Ferries Normandy, not as bad as I'd feared btw, we stopped at Jack Whites's Inn and paid €9.50 for each main course lunch. That hurt but it was lovely. Heading for Germany/Italy next year.

Slim


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: >>Camping in France.*

Bienvenue de retour, Slim.

Hope the caravan wasn't dragging the ground through being overloaded with wine?


----------



## Slim

*Re: >>Camping in France.*

DR.M


Sorry, didn't see post til now. Did not overdo the wine as was afraid of towing weights. Concentrated on Cognac and Armagnac. Got a dozen bottles of Bordeaux AOC for €26 in supermarket. Thought it would be pi*%, but it was beautiful. Working our way through the brandy now.

A'voir. Slim


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: >>Camping in France.*

_Ah, c'est dur, la vie..._


----------



## DACMAN

*Re: >>Camping in France.*

No expierence of self-catering in France, after this years expierence in Ireland I'm going to next year, was going to book thru Keycamp but after reading this excellent thread I'm going to book ferry & accomodation seperatly should make some savings €€'s, Q at what time should one book for next year, I assume once the ferrys & sites are open for booking but I'd appreciate feedback from some one who's actually booked.
Thank You.


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: >>Camping in France.*

The earlier you book the ferry, the better. Irish Ferries used to offer discounts of up to 30% if you put down a deposit by end October, IIRC...


----------



## L_earner

This is a great thread - full of information that will help us plan our first ever camping holiday in France.
Last year we booked a holiday where there were no children the same age as ours, and the few kids that were there were not able to speak English - disaster for our family!
We want to make sure we stay where Irish or British families go. Our three are 15, 14 and 11. We plan to fly to Nantes in July. Any tips please?


----------



## Omega

Suggest that you look at campsites featured in brochures of the major tour operators from Ireland, e.g. Kelair/Campotel, Keycamp, etc.
These sites usually have their own websites where you can book directly, which is usually cheaper than going through the operators.....
Also, see other threads on this subject.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Propman

[broken link removed]

Learner

If you are landing in Nantes, you might like the campsite we stayed in at  St Jean de Monts called Camping les Amiaux http://www.amiaux.fr/. If you are looking for large campsite, loads of irish and English, big pool, great slides and a ton that appeals to teenagers, then it might be for you. However, I do not peronally like the town much; it is big and brash rather than French and understated, compared to smaller townsd around. 

Irrespective, when go there, you must go the amusement park Puy de Fou, which is the best amusement park I have been in. It's not a traditional amusement park; ut teenageers like it; stay for the absolutely spectacular night show with 1,000 actors etc. Worth driving 50km for. 

Propman


----------



## Daddy

Agree - Puy du Fou is an absolute must.

Went this year to the day event (be there before 10 a.m) and bring a picnic.  You w'ont be leaving till 7 that evening.

Went this year to the night show and i highly recommend that too.

Best value is to book the night show and the day show and make two trips.

Book on www.puydufou.com I think is the link but you'll find it in a search anyhow.

Believe me do not go to France and be so close without going to see these shows.
All in french but it's spectacular in any case - headsets can be purchased and I would recommend them for the night show.


----------



## L_earner

Merci pgf5312, Propman et Daddy pour votre reponses. Much appreciated!
I will post feedback later with any new information to add to this thread.
L_earner.


----------



## babaduck

Fab tip about Puy Du Fou. We're planning to stay in La Baule next September (Cork/Roscoff with the *wonderful *Brittany Ferries - although the price of the deluxe cabins have shot up for 2007) & then 12 nights in


----------



## Rosebudd

Our family 2 + 2 children (11, 8) are planning a holiday in South West of France in late June 08, flying into Biarritz.  Can anyone please recommend a good campsite in this region?  Nothing too lively, would enjoy activities like cycling, horse riding, canooing, walking.  Woodlands, also near (few miles) from sea.  Any suggestions please.


----------



## tosullivan

Rosebudd said:


> Our family 2 + 2 children (11, 8) are planning a holiday in South West of France in late June 08, flying into Biarritz. Can anyone please recommend a good campsite in this region? Nothing too lively, would enjoy activities like cycling, horse riding, canooing, walking. Woodlands, also near (few miles) from sea. Any suggestions please.


I've heard Le Vieux Port or Sylvamar is one of the best down there


----------



## jem

Propman said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Learner
> 
> If you are landing in Nantes, you might like the campsite we stayed in at  St Jean de Monts called Camping les Amiaux http://www.amiaux.fr/. If you are looking for large campsite, loads of irish and English, big pool, great slides and a ton that appeals to teenagers, then it might be for you. However, I do not peronally like the town much; it is big and brash rather than French and understated, compared to smaller townsd around.
> 
> Irrespective, when go there, you must go the amusement park Puy de Fou, which is the best amusement park I have been in. It's not a traditional amusement park; ut teenageers like it; stay for the absolutely spectacular night show with 1,000 actors etc. Worth driving 50km for.
> 
> Propman



I would agree with the above but would also go to the trouble of going to futuroscope
it is brilliant.


----------



## Blossy

Hi all, 

Am not sure if i can post here or start a new thread, but am wondering from all the posters that have travelled to brittany in france can ye tell me what to budget? for example price of meals, drinks, petrol seems to be alot more expensive? Any tips, things not to forget etc? its my first time travelling/driving in france and first time on these camping holdays. i got a very good deal on Canvas and from reading this am very glad i booked my ferry seperatley!

its 2 adults on child

Any info/ tips wud be great, thanks in advance


----------



## BaileyMc

Hi all,

Just another vote for St John de Monts!

I worked on a large camp site there for a couple of months and would highly recommend it to anyone.

A word of advice, definately phone/email the site directly as the price difference can be crazy.  We had French, UK and Irish brochures, French having the cheapest prices by far and you can guess who had the dearest!

On Puy de Fou, one of the best days of my life, absolutely amazing.  We managed to get night show tickets as a guest that couldn't travel left them into us at reception to sell.  Used to be very hard to get and booked up way in advance.  We went and did the whole thing day and night, crazy long day and then drove back to St Jean but definately worth it.  See can you book the night show tickets in advance.

St Giles Croix de Ville is a beautiful village nearby and definately worth the trip.

I agree St Jean is not the most beautiful French village but it can be an amazing holiday and you can travel around to see the other local towns.

I'm not sure if I can post up the name of the site I worked as but if anyone wants details maybe I can PM them (although haven't quite figured that one out yet!!)


----------



## Betsy Og

Booked La Garangeoire [broken link removed] for about 12 days next Summer. Got rave reviews by friends who are repeat visitors and clear bills of health from TripAdvisor and Zoomer (French campsite version of trip adv). Its about 15 minutes inland from Les Sables d'Olonne in the Vendee (south of St. Jean de Monts, 1.5hrs north of La Rochelle). While ideally I'd like to be on the beach we eventually went for the peace of mind of a good site - hopefully that 15 minutes is realistic!

Looking forward to exploring La Rochelle and even further south to around Royan, stayed in Jean de Monts before and while was grand wasnt blown away - June v quiet there. 2 nigths to book near Puy du Fou (did 1 day before, loved it. Now 2 days and night show hopefully), and about 3 nights in La Cote de Nacre in Normandy on the way home (see a bit of historical stuff).  Sailing Celtic Link from Rosslare to Cherbourg, with caravan, all indepedently booked.


----------



## Slim

Betsy, you can't go wrong. Great area and it looks like a great site. You may not have time to get as far as Royan. It's quite a spin down. La Rochelle has a great Aquarium on the harbour front and is a lovely old town. Great deals on Celtic Link at the moment. we did the same area by caravan 6 years ago. It will be very busy in July early August.


----------



## Dublin

The campsites in France are excellent and very cheap.I did a tour of France by motorcycle in August 2010 and went again in August 2011.The cost  per person per night in most of the sites we stayed at was 7.50 euro ,for fabulous conditions and surroundings,and these contained swimming pools cafes and other amenities for kids..


----------



## Dublin

I'm new to this and can't find where to post a new thread so all I want to know if anyone has heard if a new ferry service will be up and running this year from Cork in Ireland to Gijon or Santander in Spain?This would be brilliant if it happened,anyone hear or know anything?


----------



## huskerdu

Betsy Og said:


> 3 nights in La Cote de Nacre in Normandy on the way home (see a bit of historical stuff).



WE stayed in La Cote de Nacre a few years ago. Top class camp site. 
I found the area disappointing compared to Brittany but the historical sites make it worth  a short trip.


----------



## june

I remember this thread running recently. I've copied and pasted the main point. 

Google translated this

http://www.elcomercio.es/20111118/as...111180630.html

seems like a once a week cork-gijon may be on the cards for 2012


The highway of the sea is about to take a new step in its development. By the end of this year will enter service the second ship of the maritime connection between El Musel and Nantes-Saint Nazaire. But not the only novelty, and that the second ship will also cover the line between Gijón and the port of Cork, located in the South of Ireland. This will be the first direct maritime connection between the island and the Iberian Peninsula.


----------

